# plant ID



## Gotfish (Aug 15, 2007)

I need some help with this stem plant. The leaves and stems are purple on the undersides and green on top. The leaves are also have jagged edges.

Thanks


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like one of the narrow-leaved Rotalas, possibly Rotala sp. 'nanjenshan'.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

The thing up front and center? Looks like a crypt to me. Possibly wendti.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It really looks like _Hemigraphis repanda_, a non-aquatic species.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I was looking at the stem plant in the picture.


----------



## Gotfish (Aug 15, 2007)

It looks like Hemigraphis repanda. I thought it might have been a non-aquatic plant. 

Thanks


----------

